# iPhone 5 how to fix code error 43



## Henrykinase (Sep 4, 2016)

How to fix code error 43


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Please provide as much information as possible. The more you can provide, the better. 
1. What computer and operating system are you using? If it's a Windows computer, you can download our System Information Utility that will provide useful information for us. 
2. Describe what you are doing when you receive this error and when you started to notice the issue.

From what I can see, it sounds like you are trying to plug in your iphone into your computer (I'm guessing a Windows computer) and are receiving this error. Based on these assumptions (if I'm correct), here's what you can try:

1. Unplug all USB devices
2. Turn off your computer
3. Take out the battery
4. Wait 5 minutes. Then, insert the battery back into the computer, turn it on, plug in your phone, and see if the issue persists.

If this doesn't help, please provide answers to the questions at the beginning of this post so we can further troubleshoot the issue.


----------

